# beardy blowing bubbles



## jadeybaby (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok may be an odd question. 

My beardy is going through is first shed since living with me. Hasnt gone off his food all that much ate about 35 of his usual 50 yesterday so not so bad plus he is eating his veg as usual. Bathing him everyday for 10 15 min to make sure the skin is easing off nice and easy, and i have left a bowl with about an inch of water and some rocks in it inside the viv for him to sock/ bring the humidity up. All seems to be going very nicely. Tail boing the first to go, except the very tip where he has a nip. 

Now i've noticed today, and this is the first time he's done it that when he is eating a cricket, just after he finishes that one, he starts puffing his chin out and blowing bubbles out of his mouth, one at a time. Is this just because its gone down the proverbial wrong hole. 
I did just buy some black crickets to have a few with his 4th silents and was wondering if that is what is making him do it or if anyone had any other ideas. He stops doing it after a few seconds and carries on eatting, then a few min later does it again then carries on eating again. As soon as he is finished eating it stops all together. 

He is apart from that in good health no problems breathing and eats/poops etc normally. He has been slightly lithargic and a little moody but im putting that down to him shedding.


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

If he is large enough try locust.I never did feed a beardy that many crickets.he maybe puffin his beard out due to stress of ther being to many live feed in viv.He will bathe his self in water so doesnt need to be soaked everyday (I only used to do it when they were in shed).what veg are you feeding him?
Can you post a pic of him blowing bubbles?.Sometimes they do prejuce a far bit of saliva when eatting that they can drewl!.
Does this happen everytime he eats?.Also are the crickets longer then the width of his eyes?.
He maybe getting the food stuck in his throat.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

jadeybaby said:


> Ok may be an odd question.
> 
> My beardy is going through is first shed since living with me. Hasnt gone off his food all that much ate about 35 of his usual 50 yesterday so not so bad plus he is eating his veg as usual. Bathing him everyday for 10 15 min to make sure the skin is easing off nice and easy, and i have left a bowl with about an inch of water and some rocks in it inside the viv for him to sock/ bring the humidity up. All seems to be going very nicely. Tail boing the first to go, except the very tip where he has a nip.
> 
> ...


Stop bathing him and take the bowl out.To high humidity is not good.
Keep a eye on it if in doubt go to a vet


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was always led to believe that beardies do not need bathing when shedding, the drier the skin the easier it comes off unlike leos which need humidity. A small bowl of drinking water will not up humidity enough to bother your beardie in my opinion.

As for the bubbles, I have seem mine do this occasionally and I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## jadeybaby (Oct 8, 2011)

The bathing is only while he is shedding and seems to be helpping alot with the skin as it has been over a week since his tail went gray. I only ever bath him if he is constipated (happened when i first got him) and as i said at the moment while he is shedding. 

The crickets are def the right size for him. When i first got him i had standards (so hence the constipation) so went down to 3rd's but they were to small and he got bored so went to 4ths and he seems to very much enjoy them. Oh and i dont feed him in his viv, they little sods got in all the wood and disappeared. I feed him in a large container and put the crickets in a few at a time. He loves it. Its not an aggressive or stress thing. 

He does have the occational hoppers (locusts) but i heard they can be addictive so only give them as a treat. 

He has Kale, Squash (not keen) and spring greens. I've tried just about everything recommended on the Beautiful Dragons website but their the only things he will eat. Oh and mango and pear baby food (once in a while). 

He is about 4/5 Months old about 24 cm long, I know that sounds small but hes grown 4 cm in the 3 weeks we've had him, plus i think he has about 6 cm missing from his tail (this was prior to him coming to me).

To be honest i think its more of a problem swallowing (If anything) as he's not showing any signs of being ill. As i said a little lithargic at the mo but he has been in shed for about a week and a half (since we first noticed his nose and tail going gray).


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Blowing bubbles? Sounds like it could be a respiratory infection, have you noticed any mucus or nasal discharge? Any sighs of forced or troubled breathing? Drool? If in doubt, go to the vet it's never THAT much for a check up, worth the price just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Stevan said:


> Blowing bubbles? Sounds like it could be a respiratory infection, have you noticed any mucus or nasal discharge? If in doubt, go to the vet?


I would have agreed if it was coming out of his nose but she hasn't mentioned that.



> He does have the occational hoppers (locusts) but i heard they can be addictive so only give them as a treat.


It wouldn't matter if he was addicted to locusts, they are a good staple diet due to their high vegetable gut content. The only downside is of course they are more expensive to feed.


----------



## jadeybaby (Oct 8, 2011)

Debbie1962 said:


> I would have agreed if it was coming out of his nose but she hasn't mentioned that.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if he was addicted to locusts, they are a good staple diet due to their high vegetable gut content. The only downside is of course they are more expensive to feed.





Def not his nose. To be honest i think he's either playing silly buggers, or struggling with the blacks.

I dont mind feeding them to him, the cost doesnt even bother me, its more that i want him to eat other things aswell just in case they are out at the store.


----------

